

Ask HN: Should there be a 'hide' button? - hayksaakian

It&#x27;d be nice if I could hide submissions I&#x27;m done reading&#x2F;discussing as a means to allow newer submissions to flow into my front page.<p>Right now I need to scour for gray text.<p>One solution could be custom CSS to make visited links gray-er, I suppose
======
pwg
If you are running firefox, you can use the userContent.css file to apply a
custom style to visited links on HN to make them do anything you want.

Something like this in your userContent.css file:

    
    
      @-moz-document url-prefix(https://news.ycombinator.com/) {
          a:visited { color: #ffffff !important; }
      }
    

Would make all visited links on HN pure white (not likely the color you want,
substitute your preferred "grey" RGB color for the "ffffff" color above).

Note, you do have to restart firefox to make changes in userContent.css become
effective.

------
krapp
Yes. It could also use an ignore feature, and thread folding and
notifications. It could use a lot of things but if you look around you'll find
a few userscripts or userstyles or whatnot that make things nicer.
Unfortunately discussing meta topics like this is verboten.

Which is odd given the nature of the site and its users.

I'd post mine but it only barely works. I find it interesting the way this
site seems to annoy its users into creatively hacking solutions into it. I'd
almost suspect that was intentional.

